# Files from nokia e72 memory card won't decrypt



## k8concepcion (Nov 24, 2010)

I encrypted the memory card on my Nokia E72 phone by mistake. So as soon as it started encrypting, I tried to cancel the process but it didn't allow me to. So I removed the battery pack. As soon as I switched it back on, I checked my Images in Gallery and there were only 76 images out of the 500.

So I proceeded to "decrypt memory card" hoping to retrieve the encrypted files. But after decryption process was done, I still only have 76 images. I have no idea where to find the rest of the photos or how I can view/decrypt them. Aside from photos, I also lost music files, themes and notes.

I removed the memory card, inserted it in an SD adapter on to a laptop to check the files. When I opened the Images folder, I can see a list of files (obviously the photos) but instead of their original labels, they're now labeled with weird characters. I can't open them at all. Now I have no idea whether my files are thoroughly lost, if the memory card is now corrupted or if there's something wrong with my new phone as it won't decrypt them properly. PLEASE HELP. I have tried googling for solutions and reading up on various relevant discussions but to no avail and it's really frustrating. Thanks in advance.


----------

